# Using a fogger instead of mistking?



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

I got a tank from a friend that I plan on turning into a viv for some thumbnails and and he also gave me a reptifogger. 

I know everybody here is using misting systems such as the mist king to keep their tanks humid but does anybody use a fogger? Is it bad for the frogs?

I think it would look really neat to have a fogger but I want to make sure it's safe to use with dart frogs.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

While foggers are mostly for show they do come in handy. They use a relatively small amount of water to raise the humidity of the air in the vivarium. They do not put out enough moisture to water the plants so you will still have to mist the plants. However if you put a fogger on a timer to run for a few minutes at a time, several times throughout the day they do an excellent job of humidifying the tank. They are safe to use provided the frogs cannot come into contact with the transducer. Remember to use only distilled water in foggers or else they'll be useless shortly.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

While misting systems are good, they can get a little expensive. A fogger is a cheap alternative if you don't have the cash. I use a reptifogger on a timer and mist by hand. It keeps the tank nice and humid and the frogs seem to love it when the fogger turns on.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!
I do plan on putting it on a timer and the tank it will be used for is only a 12x12x18 exo terra so it fills up with fog very fast


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> While foggers are mostly for show they do come in handy.


Jon, I have to disagree with much of this. I agree that foggers do create a nice visual effect, but it goes much further than that. Our frogs SEASONAL breeding behavior is triggered by humidity. Fogg is a much finer water particle than mist, and much closer to vaporizing than water from a mister. It does a far better job of raising the humidty level in a tank than a mister ever will, and without the need for drains, or false bottoms, etc.



Rusty_Shackleford said:


> They do not put out enough moisture to water the plants so you will still have to mist the plants. However if you put a fogger on a timer to run for a few minutes at a time, several times throughout the day they do an excellent job of humidifying the tank.


I have run vivariums with humidifires and NO misting system, that I have NEVER needed to mist, spray or water whatsoever beyond the humidifier (once the soil was plenty moist to begin with). This is because with the humidity kept high enough by the humidifier (over 90%), there was very little if any evaporation from the substrate. The simple condensation of the fogg on the glass and running down to the substrate was MORE than enough.




Rusty_Shackleford said:


> They are safe to use provided the frogs cannot come into contact with the transducer. Remember to use only distilled water in foggers or else they'll be useless shortly.


This is only one aspect of their safety. Yes, the mineral and calcium dissolved solids in water will build up on the trasducer, destroying it over time if you do not use distilled or R/O water. It can be even more important to use distilled or R/O water for another reason though. Using untreated tap water in a humidifier will vaporize Chlorine, chaloramines and other volatile organic compounds. Try googling the words "Chlorine, shower, danger, cancer, vaporize".


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Jon, I have to disagree with much of this. I agree that foggers do create a nice visual effect, but it goes much further than that. Our frogs SEASONAL breeding behavior is triggered by humidity. Fogg is a much finer water particle than mist, and much closer to vaporizing than water from a mister. It does a far better job of raising the humidty level in a tank than a mister ever will, and without the need for drains, or false bottoms, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this. At various times during the year I use the foggers more/less to trigger or inhibit spawning. That same flexibility does exist with misters as well. My point was that foggers humidify the air better than a mister, but may not water the plants as well as a mister. I'm glad you're having success using foggers alone, I've never had a tank run on a fogger alone without doing some additional misting by hand. That said, I'm not an everyday mister. More like a few times a week at most. 
I don't keep any frogs at a constant 90% humidity. Perhaps this is why you don't need to mist. I personally don't feel that it simulates what the frogs encounter in the wild. Humidity does vary, not only with the seasons, but day to day as well. 
I don't need to do a Google search on vaporizing chloramines. I don't put anything but distilled water in my foggers because anything but distilled water will ruin the transducer, which is why the foggers come with a warning saying "use only distilled water"
Something else to think about though, not all municipal water systems use chloramines. Some people might not have them present in their water at all. Yes whatever treatment they use is likely to be chlorine based, but it may be a chloramine such as monochloramine or it may be sodium hypochlorite.


----------



## Owen9904 (Dec 20, 2020)

pdfCrazy said:


> Jon, I have to disagree with much of this. I agree that foggers do create a nice visual effect, but it goes much further than that. Our frogs SEASONAL breeding behavior is triggered by humidity. Fogg is a much finer water particle than mist, and much closer to vaporizing than water from a mister. It does a far better job of raising the humidty level in a tank than a mister ever will, and without the need for drains, or false bottoms, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a fogger and I’m wondering how long should I keep it on cause mine doesn’t have a timer


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Owen9904 said:


> I have a fogger and I’m wondering how long should I keep it on cause mine doesn’t have a timer


This is a 7 year old post if you missed it.

To answer your question,
I think most experienced frog keepers would advice NOT to use a a fogger. So I will also give you this advice.

The fogger has no benefit for the frogs while it can even possibily be harmfull for them.

It's only pleasing in the eye of the beholder.


----------

